# Anyone have any FeatherTek decoys?



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

Headed? If so, what do you think of them? How are they holding up?


----------



## Hammerdown22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Kind of funny....look up Skyfly Decoys....if you want to get the same decoy for a cheaper price just get them from there....I think this is at least the 4th new decoy company that sells these same decoys just for a markup price :rollin:


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

They do look similar don't they. I wish WR were just a tad bigger and I'd be glad to pick up those when they have their sales. For $80 a dz. for the headed decoys, I wouldn't shop around any.


----------



## hannibal (Oct 9, 2008)

Buddy bought 5 dozen and the lock up and lock down feature is absolutely brilliant (provided it lasts). He bought all headless. The bags are a little bit larger than White Rock but really almost identical in looks. I would buy these over White Rocks in the future just because the backbone locks down or up which is really nice when picking up/putting out&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;don't have them popping out like White Rocks that is for sure. With that said I like my White Rocks&#8230;&#8230;.just someone has adapted and made a little better IMO. I would think WR would get on that train and quick or people will quickly switch due to the added features (Feathertek or Dakota) especially if prices are similar.


----------



## Squaw Creek (Oct 2, 2014)

Sounds like white rock didn't get a patent. Good luck with the Chinese crap. Your gonna get what you pay for imo. Check out The Anser Decoy Co. The only windsock on the market that is 100% American made.


----------



## hannibal (Oct 9, 2008)

I bet the tyvek is from China regardless of the manufacturer that puts them together and markets them. I would like to see where the parts come from. I would almost bet when most say they a made in the USA they are assembled here not "made" here.

Just a guess but I have no proof one way or another&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..does anyone know?


----------



## outside (Feb 12, 2007)

I bought 25 dozen of the FeatherTeks last spring. Good price. Very well designed and manufactured. The stake and backbone system makes putting out, picking up and storing so much easier than my SiloSocks. Bought some blues and heads to add to our spread this year.


----------



## outside (Feb 12, 2007)

BTW you can find the FeatherTek's here. 
http://www.performancecalls.com/product ... now-geese/


----------



## Squaw Creek (Oct 2, 2014)

I am not sure about the tyvek but all the other parts are domestic. They have done the research. I'm just saying it's nice to see someone is keeping jobs here in the states. Give them a call and ask the questions. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

outside said:


> I bought 25 dozen of the FeatherTeks last spring. Good price. Very well designed and manufactured. The stake and backbone system makes putting out, picking up and storing so much easier than my SiloSocks. Bought some blues and heads to add to our spread this year.


Can you post up a picture of the backbone system? Are the heads soft or hard plastic?


----------



## Squaw Creek (Oct 2, 2014)

www.anserdecoy.com

Built by an outfitter and will withstand the abuse that snow spreads take. 
The heads are built to last.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

I bought a run from china stamped with performance calls name on the bottom. Apparantly they had an order made up and didnt want to pay shipping or something, they sold me 120 tail printed white tyvek bags for $60 shipped. I made up the guts and stakes. They couldnt be resold by me they said, wish i bought em all and i would have resold them.

BTW almost all Tyvek winsock decoys are china made, god knows they work for nothing over there, anyone sewing em up domestically is throwing their money away.

The skyfly guys are making them for feathertek. The issue is do you wanna deal with an american company or a chinese company operating outa USA.

Getting off my soapbox now, i will buy the cheapest :lol:


----------



## Squaw Creek (Oct 2, 2014)

I would rather deal with an American company who is proud to be an American and give us jobs instead of communists. I totally understand its a numbers game with the snow goose spread and I'm not wanting to get in a pissing match. I'm just letting everyone know these are the highest quality socks on the market. They are virtually indestructible. Wind,dogs, falling geese, clients/buddies etc.


----------

